

Ask HN: Thoughts on Anonymous - Generic_Name

I was just curious as to how some of the tech community views the group.
======
dpearson
Anonymous seems (to me) mainly to be attention-seekers. I'm not convinced that
their DDOS attacks on various sites actually accomplish anything, other than
to make the server admins' lives hell until the sites are back up. Further,
there are legal avenues for the kinds of protest Anonymous claims to support.

This is just my two cents' worth, and more than likely isn't representative of
the rest of HN.

~~~
mohene1
>I agree

I don't support Anonymous because I don't discount or disagree with concepts.
I only discount implementations and Anonymous has no implementation to address
the valid problems their enemies have solved in their own way.

